
Show HN: Savedreplies.io – start using canned response everywhere - mike97
https://savedreplies.io/
======
mike97
Hi guys, How much time do you spend offering customer support? Answering the
same question over and over again? We may have a solution for you, you can
test it for free, and we only expect some feedback in exchange, it's a desktop
app(right now working only on windows, we have plans to release it for macOS
after some validation)

Value proposition: "Offering support or doing marketing/sales on social
media/forums/skype can be a very repetitive task or if you work in a big
company offering support it may be hard to remember the canned responses that
were set by someone else, this is why we come up with SavedReplies, using it
you can start using the same canned responses everywhere on your computer."

This is mostly intended for people who support or do marketing/sales on social
media/forums and other types of sites like the one mentioned, anyway, if you
are interested I can provide more info

~~~
wingerlang
Maybe you can write a comparison against already established products?
TextExpander comes to mind.

Some spelling and grammar errs is are present, eg “did you encountered”.

I also think the logo itself is kinda “tacky”, it doesn’t look professional
which you seem to target. The name is alright which focuses it more than
(again) eg TextExpander.

~~~
mike97
That is a good idea about comparing the 2 of them, some of things that we do
better is offering a lifetime license and also the design is so much more
intuitive.

About the grammar errors, I should probably ask a native English speaker to
check them.

This is what I thought about the name too, but a lot of people don't know what
the app does even after checking the website, personally I think I would get
it directly from the name. About the logo, which part do you think doesn't
looks professional? The color/font? Or the ways the letters are put together?
Or maybe everything?

I really appreciate your feedback, if you would like to try the app 30 days
for free let me know.

